# Lucy and Marina - What a difference a year makes!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Our local kennel club match show was today (it's a practice/fun show) and I cannot believe the difference a year has made for Lucy and Marina both! I'm so proud of them! They have both come a long way (as I'm sure these pics will show!)

One year ago, Marina (who looked like she was at the dentist while in the ring) and Lucy with a very short hair cut.
[attachment=42091ost_196...91808324.jpg]

[attachment=42090ost_196...08391536.jpg]

[attachment=42092ost_196...91808369.jpg]

And today....

















Look, they are both having FUN!
























































And then for the 'breed' class, I took Lucy in for the Toy Group judging (I never have gotten to show her, she's spayed and is on limited reg. so she can only show in match shows and juniors) and guess what?

She got a Group One! Lucy won the toy group! I have to say, I was thrilled, LOL. 










There she is after the judging (excuse the wind blown hair!) 

So it was another fun mother/daughter day at a dog show. Chowder acted like a loon and went second in the puppy toy group. I'll post pics of him in the next post, I've got too many pics here, LOL!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww congrats! they both look great!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 12 2008, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649498


> aww congrats! they both look great![/B]


Oh thank you! Now if only Lucy would behave on the table... she HATES the table!!

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Oct 12 2008, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649499


> Great photos, thanks for sharing.[/B]


Thank you so much!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You've got two pros there! Both Lucy and Marina look great! Lucy is just gorgeous.

Stacy, I forget - what happened with Lucy? Can you give us your story again, my memory is not working today. You got Lucy first, right? And then you got Caddy because something wasn't right with Lucy and then Caddy didn't like being shown, I believe. So then you got Caira and ....the number three was a charm!!!

Do you think you'll breed Caira? Just trying to keep up with things....sorry if I'm being nosy.. :blush:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow! They both look AMAZING! :chili:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

They look great out there! You must be so proud of them both.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Both your girls look great. :thumbsup: Lucy has made quite a transformation.

Congrats on the win! Marina and Lucy make quite the team. Will Marina

still show Lucy if little Lois turns out to be show quality? Or will Marina be

showing both? How fun! :biggrin: :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow that is a big difference and they booth look great. Congratulations!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Your girls are beautiful! Marina sure has come a long way - and she will definitely go even farther!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 12 2008, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649497


> There she is after the judging (excuse the wind blown hair!)[/B]


Marina and Lucy look Stunning!! That picture is my favorite of Marina, what a pose!! :wub: 
Lucy looks exquisite in her wind blow hair pic!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 12 2008, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649502


> You've got two pros there! Both Lucy and Marina look great! Lucy is just gorgeous.
> 
> Stacy, I forget - what happened with Lucy? Can you give us your story again, my memory is not working today. You got Lucy first, right? And then you got Caddy because something wasn't right with Lucy and then Caddy didn't like being shown, I believe. So then you got Caira and ....the number three was a charm!!!
> 
> Do you think you'll breed Caira? Just trying to keep up with things....sorry if I'm being nosy.. :blush:[/B]


You're not being nosy! Actually, I think it's pretty cool that you are asking! I was thinking I should give a 'background story' for all the newer members! 

Lucy was my first maltese, I got her as a pet from Whitecliff Maltese and had no clue I wanted to show. Since she turned out to be a nice quality maltese, we were going to change her registration and show her BUT ran into a coat problem (major balding) so I shaved her and had her spayed. When marina got interested in juniors, I grew her back out and as you can see, we didn't have a coat issue this time around, LOL. 

And you're right, Caddy was the next show dog but she didn't like having to approach people, so didn't torture the poor thing anymore! Then we got Caira and yep, third time is the charm! 

I've actually already bred Caira and I'm waiting to see if she is expecting - should know next week!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> I've actually already bred Caira and I'm waiting to see if she is expecting - should know next week![/B]


Oooh! Who's the daddy?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations to all of you!!! :cheer: 

Marina looks like she is having fun and so confident! :cloud9: 

What fun you must have had today!!! arty: 

Lucy looks absolutely beautiful in her coat today - just stunning!! :wub: 

So happy for all of you!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Oct 12 2008, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649512


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 12 2008, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649497





> There she is after the judging (excuse the wind blown hair!)[/B]


Marina and Lucy look Stunning!! That picture is my favorite of Marina, what a pose!! :wub: 
Lucy looks exquisite in her wind blow hair pic!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


These are my two favorite pictures too! I love the wind in Lucy's hair.
And I LOVE, LOVE, Love that picture of Maina!
So proud of her!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Oct 12 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649503


> Wow! They both look AMAZING! :chili:[/B]


Oh thank you!!

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Oct 12 2008, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649504


> They look great out there! You must be so proud of them both.[/B]


I'm very proud of them! I could really see how much Marina has learned this year - she's doing really well! And she watches the Junior Showmanship videos from Westminster and I can see it when she picks stuff up from watching those! Now if she could just handle Chowder... He's a wild man!

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Oct 12 2008, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649505


> Both your girls look great. :thumbsup: Lucy has made quite a transformation.
> 
> Congrats on the win! Marina and Lucy make quite the team. Will Marina
> 
> ...


If Little Lois turns out to be show quality and depending on her temperment, Marina will most likely just show Little Lo. Lucy is a beautiful dog but she just hates the table and it's hard for the judge to overlook that when Lucy won't stack on the table. We're still working on that though!

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 12 2008, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649508


> Wow that is a big difference and they booth look great. Congratulations!![/B]


Thank you! Lucy has a FAST growing coat - that's all I can say!

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Oct 12 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649511


> Your girls are beautiful! Marina sure has come a long way - and she will definitely go even farther![/B]


She's lucky to have started this when she's 9 - she has has a long time to perfect her handling skills!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Oct 12 2008, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649520


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Oct 12 2008, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649512





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 12 2008, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649497





> There she is after the judging (excuse the wind blown hair!)[/B]


Marina and Lucy look Stunning!! That picture is my favorite of Marina, what a pose!! :wub: 
Lucy looks exquisite in her wind blow hair pic!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


These are my two favorite pictures too! I love the wind in Lucy's hair.
And I LOVE, LOVE, Love that picture of Maina!
So proud of her!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Aww thanks! These pictures REALLY demonstrate how confident Marina is in the ring now vs. last year. I'm serious, she looked like she was at the dentist, she had such a long face and was so unsure of what she was supposed to be doing. 



















And here are your requested Chowder pics!! I don't have many of them, I'm afraid and none of him showing. He was one wild dewd today - that's all I have to say!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Oct 12 2008, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649512


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 12 2008, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649497





> There she is after the judging (excuse the wind blown hair!)[/B]


Marina and Lucy look Stunning!! That picture is my favorite of Marina, what a pose!! :wub: 
Lucy looks exquisite in her wind blow hair pic!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh thank you!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

They both look great Stacy! I know you are such a proud mommy  Lucy is really a beautiful maltese and Marina does a great job with her. How fun!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Stacy, I cannot believe that I was fixing to pm you about Marina. I was sitting her at my desk after dinner and I thought I should renew my subscription to Maltese Magazine. I had let it expire a couple of years ago. Anyway, I went on their website and who was it staring back at me but your pretty little daughter. I had no idea she was on the cover!!!! Wow, that is just great!!!! She really is making a name for herself in the dog world. Congrats and I've got a feeling this is not the last we will hear from her!!!! I know you are so proud of her~~~~ :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A new found confidence in Marina and a smile! Lucy's coat looks wonderful. How fun for both of them
and I know you are proud.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Stacy, all I can say is WOW. Your girls look fantastic. Give Marina and Lucy a big hug from me. I adore them both.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Those are such great pics of both your girls!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marina is growing into a beautiful young woman, I love seeing Lucy and her together.  Lucy is stunning Stacy, Congrats on the win, no surprise


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Oct 12 2008, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649529


> They both look great Stacy! I know you are such a proud mommy  Lucy is really a beautiful maltese and Marina does a great job with her. How fun![/B]


Thank you! I'm just glad that Marina enjoys showing - it's great mother/daughter time!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 12 2008, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649530


> Stacy, I cannot believe that I was fixing to pm you about Marina. I was sitting her at my desk after dinner and I thought I should renew my subscription to Maltese Magazine. I had let it expire a couple of years ago. Anyway, I went on their website and who was it staring back at me but your pretty little daughter. I had no idea she was on the cover!!!! Wow, that is just great!!!! She really is making a name for herself in the dog world. Congrats and I've got a feeling this is not the last we will hear from her!!!! I know you are so proud of her~~~~ :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:[/B]


Oh that's right! I just got an email yesterday saying that Marina was up on the site - I'll have to remember to show it to her! Not the best pic of Marina but Lucy looks cute :thumbsup: thank you soo much for your nice comments!!

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 12 2008, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649532


> A new found confidence in Marina and a smile! Lucy's coat looks wonderful. How fun for both of them
> and I know you are proud.[/B]


Lucy's coat is finally getting there - it's been a challenge! Esp since Lucy is in definite pet mode, no pens for her (except at night) I used a new shampoo/conditioner on her that I LOVE (Manny recommended it on Maltese Show Dogs) I need to thank him for the recommendation! He's right - it works great and makes a difference! 

Marina is no longer 'clueless' in the ring and she keeps watching the Westminster jr showmanship videos and learning from them, which is awesome. This girl who had never shown before (and had a big dog) seriously crowded her and Marina just calmly picked Lucy up and moved over - exactly what she should have done. Last year I would have been saying to myself "Marina, move her over, Marina move her over" and she wouldn't have known to move over. Now, she just knows what to do.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, both your girls, Marina and Lucy, look so great!!! Congratulations on the wins and for how far they've come!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Chowder, you look so fierce in those poses! Can't believe you were such a wild man today...lol!!

Stacy his coat looks beautiful!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww! You have got to be one proud Mama!!!! Marina looks so confident out there now....and the pups all look beyond stunning!!! Congrats to all....I am so proud of you and your family!!! :woohoo2: :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy,

I just love all of your girls, and the wild man. Be sure and tell Marina she is looking just great in the ring.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Marina and Lucy both looks amazing!!! :wub: I love Marina's outfit, especially the little jacket!!! :thumbsup: 

Chowder looks so fierce!!! :biggrin: 

Congrats to all of you!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Stacy, I love all the pics. It's just so great that Marina is stepping up to the plate and enjoys showing. It's great that you two have something so fun that both of you enjoy so much! Thank you so much for sharing, and it was nice to hear the story again of how all of this got started. I'd forgotten, too, or gotten confused in the shuffle. LOL! Congrats!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

They look wonderful!!! Congratulations. Those pictures looked like it was a lot of fun and the weather looked great. I can not wait to see the others.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Stacy these pictures are wonderful! Marina and Lucy look so pretty on a sunny autumn day, and a win for Lucy, yay! Thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww congrats. Great photos, Lucy and Marina are both gorgeous.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great pics, Stacy. Marina has really blossomed, hasn't she?


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Your girls are just lovely! I know you are so proud of Marina!

I can hardly wait to hear if Caira is going to be a mommy! :wub: 

One more thing ... can you share the name of the shampoo/conditioner that was recommended to you that you love? I need to spend some more money on shampoo/conditioner, as I only have about a dozen different kinds now! :rofl:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I wish that a year had made that much difference for me. LOL. I could really use some of Marina's confidence in the ring. :two thumbs up: 

I love your posts, Stacy. It is so much fun to see your daughter and your maltese. Keep the pictures coming. :you rock:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a delightful day it looked  . Your daughter and Lucy are both adorable :wub: . Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marina and Lucy look beautiful and like they're having fun. Marina looks like a natural in the ring. :wub:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They both are so cute and adorable!! You must be so proud of Marina :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 12 2008, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649595


> Stacy, I love all the pics. It's just so great that Marina is stepping up to the plate and enjoys showing. It's great that you two have something so fun that both of you enjoy so much! Thank you so much for sharing, and it was nice to hear the story again of how all of this got started. I'd forgotten, too, or gotten confused in the shuffle. LOL! Congrats![/B]


Thank you so much!

Yes, it's been an interesting journey! It seems sooo long ago when I first learned that I was able to show Lucy and knew NOTHING! And thank goodness for fast growing coats, LOL!

QUOTE (tamizami @ Oct 12 2008, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649598


> Oh Stacy these pictures are wonderful! Marina and Lucy look so pretty on a sunny autumn day, and a win for Lucy, yay! Thanks for sharing. :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much Tami! It was a fun day. I love match shows, they are so mellow and fun. Plus I get to show Lucy. hey, you should try showing Stewie in a match show someday - I bet he'd do GREAT!

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 12 2008, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649609


> Great pics, Stacy. Marina has really blossomed, hasn't she?[/B]


Yes, marina has definitely blossomed! She really has fun hanging out with the 'grown ups' I'm looking forward to seeing how this year goes!
QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Oct 12 2008, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649620


> Your girls are just lovely! I know you are so proud of Marina!
> 
> I can hardly wait to hear if Caira is going to be a mommy! :wub:
> 
> One more thing ... can you share the name of the shampoo/conditioner that was recommended to you that you love? I need to spend some more money on shampoo/conditioner, as I only have about a dozen different kinds now! :rofl:[/B]


It was a shampoo/conditioner recommended on one of the yahoo groups, so it's not my 'discovery' but I really love how it left Lucy's coat. It's Dove So Fresh (in the yellow bottle) I dilute both the shampoo and conditioner so it's easier to distribute. Lucy has a somewhat frizzy coat from the clipper damage and this makes it nice and sleek.

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Oct 12 2008, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649631


> I wish that a year had made that much difference for me. LOL. I could really use some of Marina's confidence in the ring. :two thumbs up:
> 
> I love your posts, Stacy. It is so much fun to see your daughter and your maltese. Keep the pictures coming. :you rock:[/B]


Haha, you and me BOTH. At least I know my topknot skills have improved a little bit and I can tell yours have also! Cadeau looked GREAT this past weekend!
QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 12 2008, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649659


> Marina and Lucy look beautiful and like they're having fun. Marina looks like a natural in the ring. :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much!! She is doing really well in the ring, that is for sure.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! Great pics!! Good job Chowder!! You know you're #1!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

They both look great Stacy. I know you are very proud of them!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 



Did the show take place at the park that is on S. Mooney south of Sequoia Mall? It looks a little familiar to me.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 13 2008, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650008


> They both look great Stacy. I know you are very proud of them!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow good memory! Yep, it was at Mooney's Groove Park. That's the only time I ever go there - for this match show every year. I keep forgetting you used to live by here!!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Stacy, they both look amazing!! Marina must be so proud of her accomplishment and how much she has improved!! They look so good in the ring together!!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

are all the maltese so small in your country? My country maltese standards are like at least 5x more..


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW!! they look great!!! Congratulations


----------

